# Letter openers and Pens



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are a few new Pens, and for the first time letter openers.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful work, Pete :sold: But tell me, how do you open emails with one of them?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh that is easy mate, just stab the monitor LOL
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete

Great job on the pens and letter openers. 

You have been a busy little beaver!

John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Pete must a lot of letters to open. Really like the diffent woods you used to contrast the metals. Did they take 7mm or 10mm always wanted to make a pen knife pen set for padre.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete those are all beautiful. Pete you been a busy man. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Pete. Beautiful work, as usual.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I agree with the others, beautiful job.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful work Chippypah, I like in particular the fact that each letter opener is unique. I'm sure that I'm going to learn a great deal on this forum.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, the day you stop learning is the time to give up.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Beautiful work you did there Pete. Beautiful. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You have been busy! Nice looking lot of turnings, great job!

Corey


----------

